# No Audio Output Device Installed



## jeffanonymous66 (Aug 30, 2009)

The speakers in my monitor, running off of Realtek, suddenly decided to stop working with the rest of my desktop (although if I plug my ipod in, the speakers work fine). The little speaker icon in the lower corner says "No Audio Output is Installed" when, in fact, it was working not too long ago. I've tried updating, with no results, and I've tried reinstalling it, but nothing is working.

I run off of an HP Media Center PC, Model No.: M8530F


----------



## jeffanonymous66 (Aug 30, 2009)

Anything?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Look in Device Manager making sure all Drivers loaded properly.

Try the steps below (if not already done)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f242/sound-problems-try-these-things-first-222432.html


----------



## jeffanonymous66 (Aug 30, 2009)

nothing working so far


----------



## jeffanonymous66 (Aug 30, 2009)

Helpful bunch, you all are...

btw, I got this from my system information.

Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler	SW\{EEC12DB6-AD9C-4168-8658-B03DAEF417FE}\{ABD61E00-9350-47E2-A632-4438B90C6641}	This device is working properly.
Microsoft Streaming Clock Proxy	SW\{97EBAACC-95BD-11D0-A3EA-00A0C9223196}\{53172480-4791-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}	This device is working properly.
Microsoft Streaming Quality Manager Proxy	SW\{DDF4358E-BB2C-11D0-A42F-00A0C9223196}\{97EBAACB-95BD-11D0-A3EA-00A0C9223196}	This device is working properly.
Microsoft Streaming Service Proxy	SW\{96E080C7-143C-11D1-B40F-00A0C9223196}\{3C0D501A-140B-11D1-B40F-00A0C9223196}	This device is working properly.
Microsoft Streaming Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter	SW\{CFD669F1-9BC2-11D0-8299-0000F822FE8A}\{CF1DDA2C-9743-11D0-A3EE-00A0C9223196}	This device is working properly.
Microsoft Streaming Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter	SW\{CFD669F1-9BC2-11D0-8299-0000F822FE8A}\{0A4252A0-7E70-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}	This device is working properly.
Realtek High Definition Audio	HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_103C2A6E&REV_1001\4&1185835D&0&0001	This device is working properly.


----------



## Best Sound Card (Sep 12, 2009)

The simplest to try is System Restore. You said it just started so find a restore point prior to the problem. Usually this happens after new software or hardware has been installed so restore to a point before that.

Second to try is going to device manager and deleting the Realtek drivers then restart. It could be a conflict with the driver. Windows will find new hardware and reinstall the drivers when you restart.

Post again if you need more info on how to.

__________________


----------



## jeffanonymous66 (Aug 30, 2009)

I tried deleting it and reinstalling but nothing worked.

I also tried a system restore, to no avail.

What I did, was I completely erased the realtek files then searched for a hardware change. My comp automatically went online to download the software, but it said "Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing. (Code 39)". When I searched for a solution, a popup asked if I wanted to send more info to microsoft, which i did. However the popup disappears and nothing changes.

Here is some info I found:

*Description:*
Windows was able to successfully install device driver software, but the driver software encountered a problem when it tried to run. The problem code is 39.
*
Files that help describe the problem:*
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Local\Temp\DMI2065.tmp.log.xml
C:\Windows\inf\oem75.inf


----------



## jeffanonymous66 (Aug 30, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## jeffanonymous66 (Aug 30, 2009)

5 Days and still nothing?

SOMEONE has to be having the same problem


----------



## Horusrogue (Aug 31, 2009)

jeffanonymous66 said:


> 5 days and still nothing?
> 
> Someone has to be having the same problem


*What is your operating system?*

» http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=2093&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&product=3740333

You installed the right drivers from here right?


----------



## jeffanonymous66 (Aug 30, 2009)

Vista Service Pack 2

When I try to download the realtek drivers, it says that my system does not meet the requirements?

When I make an attempt to reinstall the realtek software, my comp says that it might not be compatable.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Download and run Everest.

Attach the report in your next post.


----------



## jeffanonymous66 (Aug 30, 2009)

View attachment Report.txt


Here's a full report


----------



## jeffanonymous66 (Aug 30, 2009)

Bueller?

Bueller?

Bueller?


----------



## AJB27 (Sep 27, 2009)

Wow, their was a new windows update recently, and now all of these realtek audio cards are not working... mine stopped working right after the update. Anyone think that the new update could be the problem?


----------



## jeffanonymous66 (Aug 30, 2009)

Well.

Seeing as a month has passed and everyone is clueless, I'm guessing this means I need a new sound card.


----------

